# Tommy Gun Traveling Sprinkler - Proof of Concept



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I saw a need, so I hit the drawing board. Here's a sneak peek of some of the research. The details are proprietary,

Interested in your thoughts.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nm6Xb39X-Q[/media]

My Channel


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I would buy this!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Your previous testing and the information from Rainbird showed you that underground heads required head-to-head coverage for uniformity. I would try this with the Orbit head for hoses that had decent uniformity on it's own. However, I don't think you will be able to put down enough water on one pass with the expanding area of coverage. I've found that the traveling sprinkler works best with throw of about 20 ft or less (circle, so diameter of <10ft).


----------

